# Need to buy a fridge



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Looking for a half decent branded new fridge, is there anywhere that has good pricing and a large selection?

Been to the malls, but I guess there are cheaper places?

Cheers,


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Carrefour...


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Check Emax out @ Oasis centre, they have a large selection of different type of fridges.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

JTT said:


> Looking for a half decent branded new fridge, Cheers,


What the hell is a "*half decent branded fridge*"?


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Kawasutra said:


> What the hell is a "half decent branded fridge"?


What the hell do you think it means?

Half decent, not top end nor cheap and nasty. Reasonable quality.
Branded, a well known brand. think stereo's and think Alba.

Thanks,


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Check out LG ones.


----------



## IronPup (Aug 26, 2011)

Carrefour at MoTE or Geant at Ibn Battuta both have reasonable selections of reasonable brands at reasonable prices and both delivered stuff to me within 2 days of orderering


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Union Co-ops always have a good selection of electrical goods.


----------

